# Apps



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello! 
I don't know if this is the right place I would ask this question but if any of y'all know what apps are their for IOS that keep track of all the different technologies that are coming out such as phones computers any type. I guess a app for news or rumors about technologies that are in the build or coming out. Thank you in advanced!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

CNet is all tech news and would be prefect for what you are looking for:

Mobile Apps - CNET.com


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

cnet, engadget, and others pretty much keep track of the latest techs. Just do a search for tech news.


----------

